# Wanderroute mit Linie nachziehen



## berni66 (24. Oktober 2004)

Ich möchte auf einer eingescannten Landkarte mit einer Linie eine Wanderroute markieren.
Mit dem Pinsel ist mir dies jedoch zu mühsam und die Linie wird auch sehr eckig und ungenau.
Meine Fragen:
1. ist dies mit Photoshop überhaupt möglich, gibt es ein anderes geeigneteres Programm (evtl.freeware)?
2. wie stell ich dies mit Photoshop an?


----------



## McAce (24. Oktober 2004)

Ich würde mit dem Pfadwerkzeug die Strecke nachzeichnen
dann in der Pfadpalette
rechtsklick auf den Pfad dort Pfadkontur auswählen und 
dann das Werkzeug wählen.

Fertig


----------

